# ZER - Zeta Resources



## System (9 June 2013)

Zeta Resources' strategy will be focussed on making both direct investments in resources projects and indirect investments in resources projects, through investing in entities which hold them. Sector-wise, Zeta will invest in a wide range of resources projects and companies, including but not limited to, those focussed on oil and gas and gold and copper exploration and production.  Zeta may invest in resources companies and projects based in any jurisdiction.

www.zetaresources.co


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 May 2021)

There hasn't been much coverage on this Bermuda registered, Cape Town administered ASX-listed investment company. It has only come to my attention as it appears in the Wilson Strategic Asset (WAR) prospectus p33 as the most heavily discounted LIC, trading some 55-60% below NTA. Current market cap is somewhere in the $100M area.

They now describe themselves as follows: _Zeta Resources Limited (ZER) is an active resources-focused investment holding and development company. Zeta invests in a range of resource entities, including those focused on nickel, gold, copper, oil 7 gas, bauxite, graphite and base metals exploration and production.         _

However, a look at the accounts, convoluted relationships, director tie-ups, subsidiary linkages, loans and other opacities leaves me scratching my head.


----------

